# A fine BYU Basketball season



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the BYU Cougars on a fine season.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: A fine season*

Yes, I agree that congrats are in order and many thanks for the great times this season enjoyed by all. What a capper game for a great player and team. A truly classy performance that had us all on the edge of our seats. No disappointment from this fan.---------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*

Dang fine season. Jimmer has been a joy to watch. He is a really fun player. Just too much tall with Florida in that overtime. Great season and fun to be a fan. Go Cougars!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*

That was fun! My kids could pick out Jimmer in a line up and really love basketball now; they are both going to play professionally now, they just announced that tonight. It has really motivated them and we had a great time watching them together, including my 4 year old daughter.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*

They did a great job, I am glad this jimmer mania is going to over


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*

Jimmer could only carry them so far, Congrats to BYU on a good season. I am excited to see what kind of a player Jimmer becomes in the NBA.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*

Will the Jimmermania die? I hear if he makes it in the NBA, Nike will introduce the new Jimmershoes. Hahahaha!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*

I'm waiting for this fall at a football game when Jake Heaps hits a receiver for a 60 yard TD pass and the student section starts chanting "You got Jimm-mereed! You got Jimm-mereed!"


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: A fine season*

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought you were talking about the Jazz! How disappointing!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*



elkfromabove said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, I thought you were talking about the Jazz! How disappointing!


Hows that. I changed it.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: A fine season*



HighNDry said:


> Will the Jimmermania die? I hear if he makes it in the NBA, Nike will introduce the new Jimmershoes. Hahahaha!


 And the vendors will serve peanut butter and jimmer sandwiches, non-alcoholic jimmerade, and really soft wieners in the jimmerdogs.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Jimmer aint done yet. More awards coming to a Jimmer near you.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=14913262&nid=498

Jimmer is still alive and kicking. Everybody Jimmered.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: A fine season*



elkfromabove said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Will the Jimmermania die? I hear if he makes it in the NBA, Nike will introduce the new Jimmershoes. Hahahaha!
> ...


You forgot a box of Cracker Jack Jimmers.
And Jalepeno Jimmer Poppers. So hot you can only eat 3!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, everytime BYU kicks and makes a field goal the crowd is going to chant "Jimmer'd!" Going for another 3. 
Maybe the football team could get a good field goal kicker and change his name to Jimmer. Good for a long 3-pointer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Maybe the football team could get a good field goal kicker and change his name to Jimmer. Good for a long 3-pointer.


Justin Sorensen will be back this year. For those that don't remember, he's the kid out of Bingham that can hit 60 yard field goals.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If Jimmer makes it in the NBA and gets one of those big$ contracts, I want to be his fly fishing teacher. I already have a fly named after him, a big terrestrial called the Jimmerny Cricket. Three casts and your guaranteed a fish!


----------

